# A good day



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I got out to do a little calling yesterday and all in all it turned out to be a prety good day. I went to an area that I have wanted to explore for a while now and it was finally cool enough to allow it. There aren't many roads through this area so I thought that there probably wouldn't be much pressure on them. I think I was right as I saw a lot of deer in the area and they didn't run at first sight. The first stand that I made was a nice area I set the caller out at about 90 yds but after getting settled i started with a KI-YI and then reached to turn the caller on a distress sound and when I looked up there was a big ole coyote making tracks to the MOJO I had set out wiht the caller. As he pulle up to give it a sniff I realized that although I had stuffed the magazine I hadn't chambered a round when I sat down.OOPS! I was busted at 90yds and although I tried to call (him) back he wasn't having any of it. No takers onthe second stand. The third was a little better though. I'll have to tell you about it after I get the pics sized.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I seem to be having a little trouble sizing them to fit the parameters allowable, but I will continue with the story. My third stand was a nice little place, I should have taken a pic of the mountains around it, rocky as heck in some places, flat and sandy in others, some real thick brush with some over grazed areas. I found a spot where someone (dept. of transportation) had dumped a pile of old asphalt so I had the high ground and a cover scent lol. I set the caller out at about 125 yds and started with a distressed jackrabbit, after a few minutes i saw some movement at about 225yds. but she wouldn't come any closer, she kept looking around, I varied the volume and she looked at the MOJO but then spun and ran about ten yds farther from me and looked in one spot when I saw movement from yet another spot. I think there may have been three of them. She came closer to about 135 yds and held, the second one was steadily moving in but wasn't in a hurry. I decided that I had better not wait to see if a third would make an appearance. She fell on the spot, he wasn't in a big hurry to leave, he ran about twenty yds and I barked at him(it was a lame bark) he hesitated just long enough for the bullet to hit him. He just collapsed right there. These two appeared to be litter mates as they are both small. But dead. I called two other dogs at different stands( I made seven ), but never got another shot. I was a great day of wandering around the desert. I did see one other interesting little guy, I'll try to post a pic of him too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

For some reason I can't size them down enough.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on YD, sounds like you definitely had a good day, getting out after being cramped up with all that heat.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

thats alot better day than i had yesterday 35 mile gust winds, i wont be trying to hand call in that anymore. cant wait to see pics youngdon


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are the pics... don't ask.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is the other little guy I found.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry about stretching this out, for some reason I can't size down all the pics.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

nice dog, is that a ruger i see? i likes dem rugers


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep that is my .243, the action is not what I'd call glass but it shoots real fine.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Way to gett'er done YD--Nice shoot'en-Congrads --Good Double--I don't like the one with all the hairy legs. I remember them Bad Dudes when I was a Jar Head in Calif.







*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking yote YD, do you have a picture of the second dog, were you out hunting in your cabin area?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice looking dog and actully how big was that spider ?? Do you see many of those ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That was a rather large tarantula, he was probably a good five inches across. No I don't see many and only saw this one because it was a cloudy day with an occasional drizzle, normally they are fairly nocturnal. They are not poisonous as some (hollywood) would have us believe, they do bite, but it is more on the lines of a bee sting.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Great stuff, Don!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Glad you had a good time out there. Nice to get double !!!!!!! Good work

Nice looking young dogs !

With spiders like that out there...I do not think you would catch my wife out there ha ha


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Here are the pics... don't ask.


They must be twins, Duh, I looked at the pics. and just thought it was the same dog, sorry YD I'll be using Braille soon!!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Persistence do pay off. Congrats YD.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Them spiders are pretty docile till you scare them. My ex-wife used to keep one in a terrarium and feed it crickets, she'd put her hand in and that thing would come right to her and walk up her arm. Not me! The black widows are the real threat here, you don't see many around the desert but I see them around the outside every so often, they have a real heavy web and it is sticky.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

When I lived in Denver after college a room mate of mine kept a black widow as a pet. He too fed it insects. As you said it would build a sticky large thick web. When it would catch somthing it would nail it and inject its venom, instantly it stoped. The brown recuelas is the one we really need to avoid !

Them and Daddy long legs.....




​

*A father watched his young daughter playing in the garden.*​

*He smiled as he reflected on how sweet and pure his little girl was.*​

 *Tears formed in his eyes as he thought about her seeing the wonders of*​

*nature through such innocent eyes. Suddenly she just stopped and stared at the ground. *​​*He went over to her to see what work of God had captured her attention.*​

















 *He noticed she was looking at two spiders mating.*​

*Daddy, what are those two spiders doing?' she asked.*​

*They're mating, her father replied.*​​*What do you call the spider on top?' she asked.*​

*A Daddy Longlegs, her father answered.*​

*So, the other one is a Mommy Longlegs?' the little girl asked.*​

*As his heart soared with the joy of such a cute and innocent question he replied,*​

*No dear, both of them are Daddy Longlegs.* ​

*'The little girl, looking a little puzzled, thought for a moment, *​

*then lifted her foot and stomped them flat.*​

*'Well, she said, that may be OK in California, *​*but we're not having any of that [Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary] in Ohio'*​
















​


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

nice poem on a call


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL that is funny OAC.

And yes I have heard that the daddy longlegs is the most poisonous spider there is... Just one problem his mouth is to small to bite anthing but the smallest of insects.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> And yes I have heard that the daddy longlegs is the most poisonous spider there is... Just one problem his mouth is to small to bite anthing but the smallest of insects.


Discovery Channel / Mythbusters went there and debunked that urban legend. Good reading here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pholcidae

There is an urban legend stating that daddy long-legs spiders have the most potent venom of any spider, but that their chelicerae (fangs) are either too small or too weak to puncture human skin; the same legend is also repeated of the harvestman and crane fly, also called "daddy long-legs" in some locales. Indeed, pholcid spiders do have a short fang structure (called uncate). However, brown recluse spiders also have uncate fang structure, but are able to deliver medically significant bites. Either pholcid venom is not toxic to humans or there is a musculature difference between the two arachnids, with recluses, being hunting spiders, possessing stronger muscles for fang penetration.[5]
In 2004, the Discovery Channel show _MythBusters_ set out to test the daddy long-legs myth (Season 1, Episode 13 "Buried in Concrete"). After measuring the spider's fangs at approximately 0.25 mm (average human skin thickness varies from about 0.5mm to 4mm), the show's host was apparently bitten, although the bite produced little more than a mild short-lived burning sensation. This appears to confirm the suspicion that pholcids can penetrate human skin, but that their venom is practically harmless to humans. Additionally, recent research by Alan Van **** has shown that pholcid venom is actually relatively weak in its effects on insects as well.[6].
According to the University of California at Riverside, the daddy long-legs spider has never harmed a human and there is no evidence that they are dangerous to humans.[7]
The urban legend ostensibly stems from the fact that the daddy long-legs spider is known to prey upon deadly venomous spiders, such as the redback, a member of the black widow genus _Latrodectus_.[8] By extrapolation, it was thought that if the daddy long-legs spider could regularly kill a spider capable of delivering fatal bites to humans, then it must be more venomous, and the uncate fangs were accused of prohibiting it from killing people.[9] In reality, it is merely quicker than the redback.[10]


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you Dr. I will sleep better now knowing the truth....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great article Chris, we're suppose to have brown recluses around here, have lots of black widows, the most dangerous one as for bites and doing muscular damage is the Hobo spider and are infested with them every where, as for good old daddy long-legs, you can have a shower and 2 or 3 up in the corner will keep you company.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes Thank you Chris. I had always heard what Don had said.

Never heard of the hobo spider. Hassell are they really that dangerous ?

Met a man at one of the nursing home we maintain. He had been bitten by a brown recluses in his home while switching on a lamp in his living room. Saw the spider and thought oh, just squashed him. A day later he noticed discoloration and had pain. Went to the Dr. By the time it was all over he had 25% of his forearm removed. I met him while he was in rehab.

I, like this guy have most likely seen them but have not recognized them for what they are.

Anyhow...sorry for


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yes Thank you Chris. I had always heard what Don had said.
> 
> Never heard of the hobo spider. Hassell are they really that dangerous ?
> 
> ...


 Yes sounds like the same symptoms as the brown recluse spider, the hobo if you look it up can grow quite lge., they have two little bulbs hanging off the front of two antenna looking things coming from their head and their nest is funnel shaped.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I looked it up and they said the spider only grows to a .5 inches long ? The bite is simular to that of a recluses.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> I looked it up and they said the spider only grows to a .5 inches long ? The bite is simular to that of a recluses.


 But remember I'm in the radioactive zone.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Geezo pizza I forgot....I bet your back shed must be like that barn in the older movie, Arachnophobia. For those of you who do not remember or saw the documentery. There were these foot long spiders running all over the place...but in the barn....laid the queen, she was huge ( not that foot long spiders are small ) her body length was like 8 feet. Let alone her leg spread.

Tell had to call in orkin

Want me to send you some bug spray Rick...or do you enjoy having them around to keep those bigger critters in check ?


----------

